

Scoopler (YC S08) is looking for talented Software Engineers - dilanj
http://scoopler.theresumator.com/apply/

======
gord
Scoopler.com seems very usable... live search is a feature google doesn't
have, and would be slow to adapt to.

Thinking about how I normally google.. I tend to browse clusters of linked
information, in a sequence of relates searches/refinements.. there's no reason
I really need to leave the page to do that..

So theres also room to revolutionise the UI.. perhaps text that zooms away as
you traverse links in your walk through the graph? But that might be too
radical for some users, it would have to be subtle.

With the current page as is, I think this is a nice product.

Another feature that could differentiate even further is geo-location
[orthogonal to the search terms] That would bias news according to proximity
from my location, as inferred by my ip address. But Id want a non-intrusive
way to turn on or off...

Nice.

~~~
dilanj
Thanks gord, we are working on a host of new features that we'll be pushing
out soon. I'm sure you'll like them!

------
naz
Sorry, as a rock star code wizard I am insulted that you would try to lure me
with a fancy title like "Software Engineer"

